# xp4 with different flow rates



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

So ive got 2 xp4 in one tank with the canisters placed pretty much side-by-side.
Issue is that one of the xp4's has significantly MORE outflow. Why is this?
Neither of them has the "flow rate" adjuster installed.

Theyre both stocked with practically identical media. But the outflow is night and day difference.
The stronger one even has 3 extra holes drilled into it. and its STILL stronger than the other.

The weaker one is probably 8 months new, and the strong one is new.
Impellers/sponges are clean on both of them.

Only difference i can see between the 2 is that the hoses on the weaker one is shorter than the strong one. But i cant imagine it to do this.

Any ideas?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Other things to check for:
-how you placed the media inside
-check the voltage and wattage of both canister filter 
-are both impellers inside the same size
-are both filter pads the same inside
-are the internal trays stacked properly and in line

That is pretty odd. They 'should' technical be the same. I threw the white polishing pad away as I found it to clog up with debris frequent and obstruct water flow. I don't mind floaties in the tank.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

im not using polishing pads either.

Everything you listed is the same, if not very similar. Except for the voltage.
Theyre both plugged into different outlets.
Not too familiar with outlet power so im not sure if that could make that big of a difference..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm wondering if on the older filter, that there is a buildup of gunk collecting in the pipes that may constrict the flow of water. Since the piping twists and turns, there's a few choke points that can collect debris and buildup. 

Good question. Makes me wonder if mine has buildup now.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

That could be a possibility.
Would you replace the tubing? or squeeze out all that gunk back in to the tank? LOL


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a lot of variables that will affect your flow as mentioned above. Mostly dirty impeller and well, also the media. Hoses will affect it but very slightly. The flow of an XP$ is likely too strong for the filter anyways, slower the better biologically.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't spend money to replace the tubing or piping. If really need to:
Hagen Fluval Hose Brush


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i dont think mine are that dirty anyways. Hoses are still fairly clear with brown tint...

impellers are clean. And have been regularly cleaned on a monthly basis.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One thing to check:

I think (as I don't have XP any more) there is a motor housing cleaning port (approx. 1/2") on the side of the head unit. If you are missing the plug, you could have a situation that the water is being pushed back into the canister instead of being pushed to the tank.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Will check for that. Thanks.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

ok something super weird just happened over night!!
So my super strong xp4 has gone SUPER weak over night!

I had to go out for dinner last night and didnt do anything to them at all. And all of a sudden this morning theres practically no pressure out the spraybar.

Hoses arent kinked. And i dont know how this can happen over night.

Whats going on here?

Outflow pressure has gone down so much that both my xp4 COMBINED isnt even as strong as 1 xp4 when operating properly...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

The lid on the top basket might be off to slow the flow down.

Try to look inside the canister with a flashlight to see if all baskets and lid are aligned.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Theyre all aligned. Correct me if im wrong, but if the baskets arent aligned the lid wont close. and if the lid doesnt close water out be coming out, or i would hear air


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

just dumped out the water and refilled it. Cleaned the impeller and made sure it was all the way in. Baskets/lid aligned. and still super weak.

Makes me wonder what could have caused this over night...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> just dumped out the water and refilled it. Cleaned the impeller and made sure it was all the way in. Baskets/lid aligned. and still super weak.
> 
> Makes me wonder what could have caused this over night...


let it run empty (without basket) and see.
My mom's canister was clogged in the intake hoses once (hair algae or sthg).


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^
wow. I let it run empty for a couple mins and put the baskets back in.
Didnt wash any media or did any alterations to placement.
Surprise, surprise...flow is strong as hell. LOL
My older xp4 piping still looks pretty brown from the outside too.

Whatever it is. It helped big time.
Even my weaker xp4 is 10x's stronger than it was now


----------

